# Low Disc Space- Running out of space on C drive



## iammiller (May 19, 2008)

I keep getting the message "Low disc Space" You are running out of disc space on local disc C. I have checked my "Add/remove, but do not want to remove any of the programs. My computer is running very slow. I don't really have a lot of programs installed and can't figure out why I am getting this message. I was running a ghost program and am wondering if this could be a problem. I also find that when I run my Norton anti-virus, I seem to have many more files than expected. Is their any way that I can resolve this problem or find out what is typing up a lot of space without looking at the add/remove programs. I am almost intermediate, but am a bit of a dumbhead when it comes to this, so please be gentle. thanks for your help. Running windows XP


----------



## Bluz (Sep 5, 2007)

We'll do you have alot of files on your hard drive?...How bigs the HD, And how full is it?
Start > my computer > C drive > right click > properties.


----------



## matthew0155 (Jan 14, 2008)

how big is your hard drive...


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Do you have another drive or another partition in the system?


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Go to www.download.com - type in "space monger" (This may work http://www.download.com/SpaceMonger/3000-2248_4-10050288.html?tag=lst-1&cdlPid=10549663

This will graphiclly show you the entire hard drive.

You may have files in dead accounts, in tem directories "C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Local Settings\Temp" - If IE is set up on default cache (ie: retarded) you may have 10-20GB of useless Ie cahce files.... use agent ransack to help locate these and delete everything you can. Like in here:
C:\Documents and Settings\<USER>\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files

Also c:\windows\temp

Get the free too from download.com : glary tilities


----------



## iammiller (May 19, 2008)

I have a 37 Gb hard drive. 35.3 Gb used and 1.93 free. I relly don't think I have used this much space (35.3)
I do not have another drive


----------



## jnewcity (May 21, 2008)

I'd recommend using CCleaner from ccleaner.com. It's a free program to clean up your hard drive and registry.

The closer you get to filling your hard drives space.. the slower the machine will run. You should ALWAYS try to have about 5-10 Gb free... 1.93 just won't cut it.

Try CCleaner.. it WILL free up space.

Best of Luck!
Josh


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Whatever you do if you use ccleaner, and I would advise against it, uncheck all the registry entries as I have seen that hose more than enough systems. If you are that packed in on the drive, ccleaner won't help for long anyway.
It's time for a new hard drive, they are so cheap these days. You could either install it as a second drive and reinstall programs to it while transferring big files over to it, or simply copy "drive to drive" to a new drive with software most drive makers include these days if you buy retail version.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

turn off system restore , turn it back on and create a new restore point. That should give you some much needed space . go here http://agrilifeblogs.tamu.edu/mt/wtexas/2006/05/atfcleaner.html and download ATF Cleaner . Good free program to clean all temp files cookies and others . hope this helps .


----------

